# 85cannabliss Goes Guerrilla 2007



## 85cannabliss

hi guys. some sweet grows goin on here, so i thought id give it a go. stay with me ive got catching up to do. 

first of all i got some bagseed from a friend, and i bought some northen lights. my friend and i scouted the local area and found a site that we think is perfect. south facing, sun all day, and its qiute big, so im gonna be growing 15, maybe more.

first we had to dig holes, theyre very random as there were a few small trees there. so we just dug them up and used the holes that they left.

we put 4 of the bagseed straight out after germination (24th march), but only 2 survived the frosts. so i put another 2 out 2 weeks later, and theyre doing ok now too (except 1 has 2 round leaves ).

then yesterday (with a camera) we went back and filled the other holes in and dug 2 trenches. one for cuttings, and the other for some durban poison & early misty. ill buy these this week, if my local head shop has them. if not, ill get something that tickles my fancy at the time.

anyway im getting a bit carried away :bolt: .heres some pics, my oldest (5 weeks) next (3 weeks) youngest (1 week) and a few of my plot so get the size of it. 

hope you like. 85CANNABLISS


----------



## 85cannabliss

the site! the big trenches are for new plants and cuttings.

forgot to mention im using IONIC nutes. and ive mixed fish blood and bones with my soil, its only cheap soil but it has john innes n it (whatever that is  ).

any way after them is a hole before filled so you can get an idea of size and then the plot that didnt go on the last post.


----------



## 85cannabliss

dont no why some arent posting. but my sites about 10' sqr, with random holes about it. 

sorry i forgot to mention i filled all of my holes and accomadated them with, 4 northen lights, and 7 more bagseed. bringing my total to 15 plants. all loving the sun that mother natures providing this area at the moment. the young seedlings are under plastic pop bottles for propagation, it seems to have worked fine, and saved me a few quid too. id recomend trying it to anyone who has a cash flo problem.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Best of luck, hope all that hard work pays off


----------



## 85cannabliss

me too, its my first so its all about trial and error, but reading up on outdoor growing on here has really helped me along to where i am now (i havent done anything yet, but).


----------



## Kindbud

hey man like your style of growing i space mine out more but hey they will grow close together tho ive got 3 pretty close together then theirs like 5 you would have to look at my grow journal its in the grow journal ill be updating it later on but yeah the on thats 5 weeks is looking good a little small tho good luck man pm me if you need any help on any thing peace


----------



## longtimegrower

Man i been missing my old buddy john innes  i wondered where he went to.  IT doesn`t look like there is much cover their i hope they dont mow that field for hay. If they do they will go HhhhAAAAAyyyyy Look what i found. Slim


----------



## 85cannabliss

i dont even no what john innes is, but if an old tomer like yourself can explain, it _would_ help. and im not in a feild, it may look like that from the pisture but what you see is every inch i hav. the rest is trees around it for about 40 yards so its well covered.

85CANNABLISS


----------



## Kindbud

yeah i was about to say that it would **** to have it mowed but yeah its not a feild so your good well peace out cant wait to see more


----------



## 85cannabliss

hi guys, just an update. no pics tho . went out and got our durban poison and early misty seeds today . and i have 4 of each germin now, so hopefully ill be able to put them out this weekend, and let them settle into there new homes.

just thought id let u lot no 85CANNBLISS


----------



## 85cannabliss

hi all, just to let every1 no that 7 out of 8 seeds have cracked. im still waiting on 1 EM, but im sure shell show soon enough. theyll be going to there new homes tomoro, maybe today if i see my mate a day earlier. he has the money for the rest of our soil, so its all down to him really.

ill get pics up when i can 85CANNABLISS


----------



## longtimegrower

What i ment was  a joke like my buddie john died and ended up in your dirt


----------



## 85cannabliss

gotcha LTG. 
been to location X today, things are lookin sweet. all 4 DP have broke, and only 1 EM has. im gonna take the top off the 2 biggest, dip them in clonex, and plant them out. how much stem should there be? and there is 4 nodes with side growth showing, so i reckon thats 8 main cola sights. is this right?

thanks for lookin in tho guys 85CANNABLISS


----------



## Kindbud

nope nope each branch dont make a cola man only the top dose but if you top it your going to have 2 cola's instear of one huge one cant wait to see some pics man!!!!!!


----------



## Dewayne

Looks good bro, best wishes and good luck!


----------



## 85cannabliss

hi again guys no pics till tomoro but i couldnt hold back, all early misty have shown, bringing my total to 22 plants. wow i was only expecting 10 - 15 to survive, but what the hell. more plants more bud.

i tried FIMing the 2nd biggest at 6pm tuesday to see what happened, went back 10am friday and it had healed itself, wow thats fast. the only thing is the side branches dont seem much bigger, should i do it again?

cant wait to show you guys, the biggest 1 is knee height now so its coming along great. all northen lights and the bagseed are doing great, really beginning to establish themselves. and my DP and EM are great little seedlings, even tho they havent been here long, theyre settling into there new homes nicely. they will be moved, i realised that they are very cramped. so 3EM will be moved to the cuttings trench i have dug, and then ill space the 1 EM & DP out along the trench theyre in now.

comments and critisism welcome


----------



## southendsurfer

Hey 85cannabliss, what is bagseed? Is that the trill stuff you told me about? Does that actually grow? Is it usable for anything? What type of trill should I get? Where do you get it?


----------



## 85cannabliss

no trill is canary feed, but ive never tried it, ive been told it works. and im calling mine bagseed coz i dont know the strain. my friend gave me about 70, so thats why i started this grow. but its kinda escilated a bit, i ended up buying 3 different kinds so i actually know what im smoking at the end.
you can get trill from almost any major bird sanctuary, if you dont know which seed it is plant a few you will see when it grows. dont put bet whole grow on this working coz i aint 100% myself.


----------



## 85cannabliss

ok so ive not posted for a while, still no pics ill try for the weekend.
i have FIMed one of the oldest plants, i have left the tallest to see how it grows with no adjustments its 4 inches above knee hieght now.
thenext 2 i have FIMed 1 ofthese 2 and topped the other, the 1 i have FIMed has just began to get a 3leaf node, is this normal?
ou of th other 6 bagseed i have topped 1 but they arent really big enough, im just trying to experiment so i no exactly when to do it next year.
and the 4 northen lights have been left to get a bit bigger before i start to top or FIM any of them.
and now to the durban and the early, these are looking great (for seedlings), and you can tell durban is sative dominent, the leaves are almost as long as the main stem. i will be moving my early's to the trench i dug for cuttings.
saying as im not planting cuttings out anymore, im going to give a cutting from each plant to a friend to flower 4 me. although ill not be doing this with the DP & EM because, basically, ill be giving away a large proportion of my final yeild to him. no chance of that lol.

hope this ounds ok guys, sorry theres no pics ill get some by the weekend even if its with a camera phone) promise.


----------



## Kindbud

looking good lol sounds good lol get some pics if you can cant wait to see your grow and how its going check out mine i just updated it ight man take it easy and good luck


----------



## Nomad

I swear I have that same shovel, lol.

I like your set up, I wish I had a big nice field like that to grow in, but I am  fine with my woods.


----------



## Kindbud

Nomad said:
			
		

> I swear I have that same shovel, lol.
> 
> I like your set up, I wish I had a big nice field like that to grow in, but I am fine with my woods.


lol me too im fine with my woods and my plants love the woods lol so their fine with it to!!!


----------



## 85cannabliss

thanks nomad, kindbud. im not in a feild, here this is my plot and the bagseed.
first 2 were planted march 24th. then the next 2 april13, and the rest april 24th.


----------



## 85cannabliss

and now northen lights and the earlys. i dont seem to have any of the durban (dont know why, i took 1 or 2), but they look like my earlys, only with longer leaves lol best i can do for now. 

any critisism or big ups welcome 85CANNABLISS

ps the last 2 are of the bushiest, surprisingly they arent the oldest.


----------



## Nomad

aye, It seemed like you were in a field in one of the earlier pics. My bad. Still very nice set up.

Just curious but how deep are you digging your holes to put your soil in?


----------



## 85cannabliss

i dug about a foot - a foot n a half deep, and a foot sqr wide (roughly). and yes, it does look like a feild, well it is, sort of. only its surrounded by small trees and shrubs, RESULT! only thing is, i go twice a week and im beginning to leave trails behind. any suggestions on how i can cover them. maybe put grass seed down?


----------



## jbl1119

whats the deal with the bottles


----------



## Burner420

id try goin in from a different way or maybe try to water your path with fertilizer that may help !!!!!


----------



## 85cannabliss

hey JB, burner, the bottles were for propogation in the early stages (cheap but efective). i hav already begun to come in many different routes now, so maybe they will just go away, i mean grow back up.


----------



## Kindbud

LOOKING GREAT 85 keep it up how tall is you tallest one???


----------



## 85cannabliss

ooo, it must be pushing 2 and 1/2 foot, 30 inches or so. but it seems very skinny (not the guy in the pic lol) compared to the younger plants. could this be because they seen out a frost?


----------



## Kindbud

idk lol good luck man 2 1/2 feet in how long about a month and a week is pretty good!!!!


----------



## Cablekid

Dude This Threads Bad *** mann,,

85cannabliss good luck!


----------



## Nomad

Try making your trail zig zag, and yeah you could put some grass seed down if you think that would help, there is tall grass everywhere around here that makes its on seed that you can pick off and throw it, try to find some of that if it grows in your area.

There is a field and then tall grass and then woods on the way to my grow site, I always jump over some of the tall grass so it leaves a big patch of it tall and then my trail isnt vissible to someone standing in front of where I jump. That probably sounds dumb but it hides it very well.


----------



## 85cannabliss

no it doesnt sound dumb at all mate, i already try to go through the hardest route, between trees, where people would think "that can't be a path, ill never get through there".
and kindbud, the biggest are 2 month old now, is this still pretty big for there age? i thought being out through frosts at an early stage, may have stunted there growth a bit. and cablekid, thats what im calling this mission too, bad asss grow lol.

cheers for the replies guys, keep em comin.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Plants are looking great. I try to go a different way each time I go and going as least as possible. The only problem I see is with helicopters. I dont know if you guys have MJ task forces there, but if a helicopter flys over that, they are found. They are out in the WIDE OPEN, and there aren't even any tall trees around, so the heli's can get LOW to the ground. Good luck bro.


----------



## 85cannabliss

dont be daft man even if they could see it, they wouldnt no wnat it is. its right near a farmers land (not on it) so from up there it would just look like it is part of them feilds and bushy areas on the farm (hopefully). you really no how to put the sh*ts up some1 . but thanks for the 1 pssitive you gave me, and i wil try to go a different way each time, but there are only so many ways you can go before you got to go over the same route again.


----------



## longtimegrower

Hey 85 canofpiss lol sorry man i couldnt resist just joking. Your plants look great. You have really got them going good so most likely most of them will make it to matureity. Here is the best advise you can get from a guerilla grower with  a lot of years under my belt. Right now  the thing that will most likely cause you to lose your plants is getting riped off. And the more you go to your plants now the better chance of that happening. Are you just going to your plants 2 times a week  just to look at them. Once a month is plenty now untill its around the end of july or later to look for the sex of the plants. Also the more you go the better chance of getting caught. Right now there not as noticable but when they get big the chance get bettter to get caught so i would cut down on the trips. Im not getting on you just offering sound advice on keeping it low key. I have one spot i only go at night. Be safe. Slim


----------



## TheStickyIcky

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Hey 85 canofpiss lol sorry man i couldnt resist just joking. Your plants look great. You have really got them going good so most likely most of them will make it to matureity. Here is the best advise you can get from a guerilla grower with  a lot of years under my belt. Right now  the thing that will most likely cause you to lose your plants is getting riped off. And the more you go to your plants now the better chance of that happening. Are you just going to your plants 2 times a week  just to look at them. Once a month is plenty now untill its around the end of july or later to look for the sex of the plants. Also the more you go the better chance of getting caught. Right now there not as noticable but when they get big the chance get bettter to get caught so i would cut down on the trips. Im not getting on you just offering sound advice on keeping it low key. I have one spot i only go at night. Be safe. Slim



Great advice. All I have ever done is guerrilla grow. And I too have one group of plants that I have drop me off at in the middle of night on a weekday. 

85, not trying to break your balls. Just making you aware of things. Even go out of your way if you have to, to keep from making a  path. There are TONS of people that when they spot a path in the middle of the summer they will search that area with a fine tooth comb. Your plants are beautiful and I would to see someone get them from ya, or cops in Heli's snatch them up on you. I'm just trying to give you some constructive criticism man.  You want to make sure they get plenty of light, yet somewhat concealed. I would top the hell out of them or try some LST if they were mine.


----------



## 85cannabliss

thanks for the advice LTG & TSI, i only go twice a week if i think they are going to need water. but i have started to feed them IONIC one day a week, but i will try to cut down on visits, you guys are right, i dont want all this hard work going to waste now do i? i dont mind criticism mate, it all helps towards a good crop, so keep it coming if thats all you got, although, im rather proud of this acheivement myself, so dont put me down too much now


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Naw man, your plants look real good.


----------



## gottagrow_420

"Dont put all your birds in one basket!"
How many people you think yould either call the law or snatch and run if they found it. The key is CAMOUFLAGE, anyone who sees that will know something is up big time. Be carefull man unless you dont mind getting your crop taken or get busted or both. Show no one and keep visits to a minimum....
Sorry if this got you paranoid but those pics made me paranoid for you.


----------



## longtimegrower

I wasn`t putting you down you are doing a fine job. Just be safe and keep your grow. Slim


----------



## TheStickyIcky

gottagrow_420 said:
			
		

> Sorry if this got you paranoid but those pics made me paranoid for you.



I got paranoid too.


----------



## 85cannabliss

cheers for that GG, but i think it is safe enough to keep them all here. i was thinking of getting seeds for thorns bushes, to completely surround my area. although i dont know what im talking about  and its probably a stupid idea. but the thought's there, so id better back it up.


----------



## 85cannabliss

**** EDIT: Do not try to evade the word censor!  thorns, im getting barbed wire. i went today to find that 3 early misty have been dug out by some ******* EDIT: Do not try to evade the word censor!dog!!! im gonna surround my site with a maze of barbed wire. ill spray it green, and keep it low. i dont normally mess with dogs, but theyve messed with me so... 
ive sort of got over it now tho coz i had akready put out 2bagseed and another EM. it only means i still have 22, but i guess thats enough.

i found another possible site today too. i want to do a 'guerrilla sea of green' there coz its not that big an area. i want my plants to be a max of a foot and a half, so when would you guys reccomend planting out (from seed)? i was thinking , mid august?


----------



## yusukeshonen

its probably too late in the year to start planting germinated seeds......but ill give it a shot.


----------



## longtimegrower

no i would try first of july if it was me


----------



## 85cannabliss

i was thinking, do about 25 plants in the middle of july. = lots of small plants, so i still got something to smoke.


----------



## patandy

trill?  this sounds interesting....so does trill contain marijuana seeds? is it sold in various countries (Canada) i currently have been collecting and planting seed from friends who have given them to me...being from canada there are some great strains always available ...but im still interested in Trill if someone could educate me further that would be great.


----------



## 85cannabliss

like i say, a friend told me he done it and it worked. ive been told this of numerous people, and they all say it works. its canary feed, and im sure youll be able spot an MJ seed when you see 1. ive been meaning to look this up myself, but with getting so many seeds free, there isnt any need for me to now.


----------



## makahabuds

******* sick 
cropin out!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 85cannabliss

well guys, the 2 ealries that i replanted have made a recovery. they are now growing strong. so all aint that bad, i still have 21. i have germed and planted 3 more, so well see how these ones fair.


----------



## 85cannabliss

hey guys, i think my plot has been found. evil.gif unsure.gif huh.gif im planning on a move by the end of the month. has any1 moved plants this big? im not sure but there seems to be something fishy, and everytime i go i feel nervous, as if something aint right, you know. i will have a car so i can move them all at once, but i dont want to get caught now do i, but i also dont want to kill any of them.
my plan was to dig them up and put the roots in black binliners, will this be ok or does any1 have any suggestions?

thanks in advance guys


----------



## yusukeshonen

what things are happening that made you suspicous. Footprints, trail marks, trash, etc....

Personally I would dig up the plants. But only if I knew for sure someone had been back there. Cause if someone has been back there, then they are either going to call the cops, they are cops, or they are going to rip off your crop. All three things of which are dreadful.


----------



## Mutt

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> hey guys, i think my plot has been found. evil.gif unsure.gif huh.gif im planning on a move by the end of the month. has any1 moved plants this big? im not sure but there seems to be something fishy, and everytime i go i feel nervous, as if something aint right, you know. i will have a car so i can move them all at once, but i dont want to get caught now do i, but i also dont want to kill any of them.
> my plan was to dig them up and put the roots in black binliners, will this be ok or does any1 have any suggestions?
> 
> thanks in advance guys


 
Thats your instincts man, do not let the cloud of want mess that up. If you feel watched you prolly are. There is not "paranoid" when it comes to this. One can never be too cautious. I would get camo'd up with some binoculars and a bird guide (see where I'm going with this) and do some personal surveilance. Make sure your not being watched before moving the plants. When you do make the move I would go with some trash cans or rubbermaid containers. Pull them up with as much root mass as you can but not too much where you have 20 pounds of dirt per plant. I would have the new area ammended ahead of time. I would not move the whole works at once. Look at the norml.org website and see what plant counts hold what sentence and pull according to your risk level. better to be nailed with 5 plants than 20 plants. I'd just pull the strongest and healthiest. Leave the rest.
If your gut tells you to cut and run do it. There is always another season...but not if your busted.

Also the birdseed (at least in the US) contains hemp seed...ussually sterilized. Birds love it. but it's hemp and hardly any THC content.


----------



## Kindbud

man that sucks 85 dam man no ones messin with my plants lol and im sure of that lol i know everone around me which is not alot and none of them grow or smoke so they arnt going to rip my plants i even doubt they will find them lol man be safe and take it easy man


----------



## Kindbud

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> i dug about a foot - a foot n a half deep, and a foot sqr wide (roughly). and yes, it does look like a feild, well it is, sort of. only its surrounded by small trees and shrubs, RESULT! only thing is, i go twice a week and im beginning to leave trails behind. any suggestions on how i can cover them. maybe put grass seed down?


 
lol theirs a trail to mine to but not a trail right to them theirs a trail then my plants are off to the side like 5 yards or so but the trail looks like a deer trail to me and my dad and bro so they cant prove its a human trail im not worryed about it man i would take leaves and put them over the trail covering it no what i mean then start walk to the plot in a new way


----------



## longtimegrower

I helped a friend move 100 plants that were over head tall. The ditch he had his patch on was to be cleaned out. The drag line was a mile up stream and working it way to them so we new it was just a few days and it would be driving right through the plot. He shows up at me and my brother door with a big bottle of pain meds and says here you go i need some help so we worked all night  for over 2 nighs to get it done. Not easy but we only lost a couple plants. .Good luck and when you move them this time stay away from them. Say if it were you and you saw this guy going to a wooded area everyweek and there is no hunting season open what would you think and wouldn`t you go investigate the area to see where he was going. Ans if you smoked weed your first thought would be he is growing weed. Be carefull and i would move at night less chance of being seen and easier on the plants. Also get your holes ready then take the plants there. Remember if you dig them out and leave them unfilled to long the will dry out so you may wan`t to dig them fill them back up then you can just skoop out to put the plants in. Sorry so long hope it helped. Slim


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Dang man, that sucks. It's going to be hard for a beginner to transplant plants that big to another location without stressing them out. Good luck with it.


----------



## 85cannabliss

thanks for the advise KB, im going to set a few trip wires today so i know for sure. but i got till the end of the month to decide whether im just being paranoid or if there really have been found. wish me luck.


----------



## Kindbud

good luck man i hope your just being parinod i got to go check on my plsnts be back in a few


----------



## 85cannabliss

well ive set trip wires, theyre about waiste high so that animals can get under. and i also went and bought a few soil PH testers today, and some garden lime. is this the right stuff? sorry about the quality its on my web cam.


----------



## Kindbud

lol nice if they are tripped move the plants as saft as possable


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there 85Cannabliss,
   I really like what Mutt had to say. He is absolutly right on about gut instincts, Usually the first one is the one that is right on the dime or by Hobs close enough. The idea of my camy's, binocs, and a small bird book from the library is great. Don't get all shook up over losing a grow, Freedom is a sweet thing my friend and that is what might be at stake. On the other hand, what if it's just a jerk looking to score off you. If that's what is setting your toes to curling then you can deal with that, as you wish.
   One can hardly be responsible for what might be in the area, ie. your bird watching and a stolen car is parked a half a block away doesn't mean you did the dirty you know ? I couldn't let my curiousity just go like that unsatisfied. 
   Another thing that was well said is the number of plants you move at one time, be certain as to the law. Better to not be caught, but if it happened, 20 plants might be the number that hurts you real bad, and that would blow buttermilk.
We will be thinking good thoughts for you bro
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 85cannabliss

cheers KK, like i say ive set a few trip wires to see what happens. and if need be ill be moving them individually, alot of work i know but where i live thats probably all i could get away with, u no?
and yeah, if it is some prick trying to rip me off ill deal with them so they wont be coming back, i mean if i catch them in the act ill have to do a good enough job where there will be no reprecutions.


----------



## 85cannabliss

i went up yesterday to apply the garden lime only to find the whole goddam patch is waterlogged. but i had a good look at them and i have seen preflowers, i have 2 fems  but 1 is a bloke. and guess what guys, hes the one that has the freaky branches growing out everywhere. oh well **** happens. this has got me wondering tho, whether or not to kill him. i might just take him and his BROTHERS to a different location and keep the pollen, so i can pollenate some of the lower branches on a few of the girls. ive never done this so a little bit of advise would be appreciated.

thanks in advance


----------



## Kupunakane

I like everything about the winebag method. Think about the paper bag that a store clerk would put a bottle of wine in. Long bag right ? Well this you place over a branch loaded with pollen, carefully hold the open end of the bag closed around the branch, and give it a couple easy whacks to load the bag with pollen. Carefully remove the bag and close up the open end once again.
  Johnny your way over to the lady of choice, and choose a limb with receptors, (sheesh) and repeat the process with the bag. If your lady isn't really receptive to the idea, LOL, you can store the bag in a cool, DRY place for a little until all looks good. Good idea to carefully remove your stud muffin
away from the ladies as he will have his way with all of them, and it only takes a gentle breeze to get him excited, and in the mood. Ha-Ha, I should write for a girly mag or something LOL. There are some fantastic posts in here on the subject also.
ps. if the area is water logged, then use that to your advantage and watch for footprints in the mud, would give a good clue dude.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 85cannabliss

thanks KK, il be coming back to this when needed, could you explain it a little cearer, PM me if need be. cheers mate.


----------



## mrcanehead

fairplay m8 i got some plants outside doin same kinda grow as u...
mine are 70 days now 1 is big and the others are kinda smallish...
they almost died last week i was ill nd cudnt go for 2 weeks came back and they were fucked, gave em some water tho nd they came straight back but i had to cut of **** loads of dead leaves so they look a bit bare..

fucks sake now this shitty forum fing wont even let me upload my pics ***'s that all bowt 
newayz im guessin ur from uk wher bowts u from


----------



## 85cannabliss

hello again people of MP, i have some good news. i have got 7 confirmed females now, heres the plot 1st pic of the plot. there is a durban in the bottom right corner, i havent got pics of these again, ill take the pics myself next time.then 1 northen light, this 1 is 3 foot tall now, and then its the male hes a beast but staying alive for pollen.


----------



## 85cannabliss

and these 1s are the early misty survivers, you can see the 1 that got the most damage has been lagging behind.

and finally this last 1 is of the beasty female, im hoping for a few ounces off her:hubba:

let me know what you think guys, good or bad.


----------



## mrcanehead

cool... u sure they're females? i'm sure the days are too long for plants to show sex - the days (light) must be 12 hours (or very closely around that) for the plants to bud/show sex... u sure u not just seeing pre-flowers if not i wanna know why mine aint budding lol 
good job newayz


----------



## 85cannabliss

cheers mate, and yes they will only be pre-flowers. they dont actually start to bud until august-ish, thats when the nights get closer to 14/10 then 12/12 in late september.


----------



## mrcanehead

cool, so how do you know u have females / males then?
and i bet they stink of bud i know mine do.. rub ur fingers on the main stem nd smell em - beautiful lol whenever isee mine (every 2-3 days) i just get a phat whiff of bud in my face its lush lol


----------



## 85cannabliss

yeah i get that smell too, only, when i rub my fingers on the male it smells the most. not saying that only the males smell or anything. and i know because they have shown pre flowers, im going to look for some more later in the week.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

They all look nice and healthy and beautiful. Good luck from here on out!


----------



## 85cannabliss

cheers TSI, thanks for looking back in mate.


----------



## Dewayne

They're looking excellent 85cannabliss!  i hope they continue to grow great, and grats on the ladies! i hope they do well! =)


----------



## longtimegrower

What happened to the move and the people you thought found them. And some more advice stop going in the middle of the day in white clothes. If you don`t start keeping it low key your going to get busted. Maybe not this year but soon. Either by leo or riped off.


----------



## 85cannabliss

no trip wires have been disturbed this weekend, but ill be checking them next week. if they get disturbed at anytime before bud, ill be moving them. i dont wear white, but not for that reason, i just got sense not to get dirty. we are cutting our visits down to feeding day only (mondays). you guys will be the 1st to know if i have any unwanted visitors.


----------



## 85cannabliss

just checked the weather for the next week, and i reckon my plants are gonna drown lol well i hope not. will they die if they get water logged? only, the soil is about 1-2 inches below the rim of the holes. im buying soil on monday but it has pissed down for 2 days already. 

cheers in advance guys.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

hey 85 the ladies are look great bro cant wait to see what u get out of all those ladies good luck peace


----------



## 85cannabliss

they arent ALL ladies, heres whats what mate.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

Dude i really love ur grow. what u gonna do with the males? are u gonna leave them or kill them? I love the nice open area they look like they get everything they need.


----------



## 85cannabliss

im killing the males, im just keeping them to chose the best branch for a cutting. im going to collect pollen to selectively pollenate certain plants. if i can get it right


----------



## Sticky_Budz

thats kool good luck hope all goes well for u there


----------



## mrcanehead

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> im killing the males, im just keeping them to chose the best branch for a cutting. im going to collect pollen to selectively pollenate certain plants. if i can get it right



U wanna get those males down like.. now if you are sure they are males cause as soon as a bit of pollen comes out, say bye bye 2 ur lovely females

also if u dont wanna pollenate the whole plant but just want some cross-bred seeds, get a toothpick, put a bit of pollen on it from the male and wipe it on a bud on the lowest branch or something then u should be all good 
i just took some clones from 2 of my plants so hopefully they dont up  
anywayz keep up the good work


----------



## Dewayne

yeah i think something lke 10 days after the pollen sacks appear they'll open and pollenate your females...so much for selective sexing then haha. anyways they look good bro, wish i had some northern lights growing! =) anyways take care and good luck bro!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## 85cannabliss

does this apply with pre-flowers? its been over a week since they showed, so i hope not


----------



## Dewayne

Not sure lol, alls i know is if i were you i'd pull that thing. get it somewhere and then get the pollen. i wouldn't take any chances of it being close to my females!! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## longtimegrower

Yea DW is right. Move the male you wan`t to use for breading at least several hundred yards away and plant it. Dont worry about a place its going to grow good just so it survives to make pollen. Your not wanting to make a huge male plant anyway.  Good luck. Slim


----------



## 85cannabliss

hey every1, ive got some BAD news today. i went at 12 to check them out, and 4 were missing. 3 northen lights and 1 bagseed. they were dug up using a spade you could tell. my heart sank as i realised what was supposed to be a flying visit was going to be a whole days work.
there were also a few cassualties to the bad weather too, not the big female tho. so me and my pal got our kit together, and began, what turned out to be 4 hours, digging the survivors up.
our total surviving is 12, 4 durban poison, 2 early misty, 1 northen lights, and 5 bagseed. and they are all in 1 plant plots now. so even if 1 or 2 get found, the chances are i will still have some smoke out of this desaster. i now have to walk a total of around 6 miles just to check on them all. remembering, that i had to carry plants to every different plaot, without being seen. but we pulled it off.
im just glad they werent all taken, that would have been awfull.
i have gave a friend of mine (on this forum) 2 of the durbans, so if you see 2 durbans popping up in 1 of the threads, there probably mine lol.gif.

ill not be visiting for a while but when i do ill get some pics for you guys to see how they fair.

85C


----------



## HYDRO333

hey man thats alot of plants for one area you sure no one is goin to stumble upon them or if the 50 is goin to thermo it besides that hope everything goes as PLANED!


----------



## HYDRO333

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> hey every1, ive got some BAD news today. i went at 12 to check them out, and 4 were missing. 3 northen lights and 1 bagseed. they were dug up using a spade you could tell. my heart sank as i realised what was supposed to be a flying visit was going to be a whole days work.
> there were also a few cassualties to the bad weather too, not the big female tho. so me and my pal got our kit together, and began, what turned out to be 4 hours, digging the survivors up.
> our total surviving is 12, 4 durban poison, 2 early misty, 1 northen lights, and 5 bagseed. and they are all in 1 plant plots now. so even if 1 or 2 get found, the chances are i will still have some smoke out of this desaster. i now have to walk a total of around 6 miles just to check on them all. remembering, that i had to carry plants to every different plaot, without being seen. but we pulled it off.
> im just glad they werent all taken, that would have been awfull.
> i have gave a friend of mine (on this forum) 2 of the durbans, so if you see 2 durbans popping up in 1 of the threads, there probably mine lol.gif.
> 
> ill not be visiting for a while but when i do ill get some pics for you guys to see how they fair.
> 
> 85C


 
hust just read it as you can c in my last thread i told you it was to many in one spot good thing you moved the cuase big chance they pple would of came back for the rest moved them 6 miles apart man hard work eh! been there done that try to run in the street wit 5ft tall plant weighs ALOT took 2 of us to run wit it but hey had about 12 end of the year only came out with three that the way it is that way plant doublw what you expect and if all work hey double the BETTER lol.


----------



## longtimegrower

Sorry for the bad news. Hope all goes well from here out. Ive been there work all year just to lose it all.   Its best to have several spots with a few plants than a few spots with lots of plants. As much rain as your getting they will be fine for a while on there own. It could have been a lot worse either looseing them all or so dry you couldnt keep them alive when moved. Slim. Good luck


----------



## 85cannabliss

yeah, we sort of _recycled_ the soil, and with it still being wet, it was easier to move (heavier tho), and they didnt need watered right after. i haveabout 9 different plots now, all with no more than 2 plants although most of them have only 1 there. so if any more get found, maybe i may just get some smoke come harvest.

cheers for the replies guys, ill keep you updated.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Hate to hear that, and hate to say I saw it coming. Good luck with your new spots.


----------



## 85cannabliss

the 1st person to say 'i told ya so' so cheers. i knew sum1 would, it was just a matter of time.  but you got to rememba this is my first grow, and im not exactly up to par on it all. this will just make me be alot more choosy when it comes to finding next years plots. we knew it was risky, but all we wanted to see was a proper plot, full. but it looks like that isnt gonna happen, not yet any way.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

You definitely learned an excellent lesson and it will only help you in your future endeavors. The only positive is better now than in a couple months with a couple ounces of bud on each plant that they took.


----------



## 85cannabliss

yeah good point. im germing some more bagseed, these are from some jamaican imported skunk. it was vacuum packed and full of seeds, so i asked my dealer for them. i have around 30, ive only stuck 10 into germinate, i got to go and find a few plots for them tomoro.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Good luck with it. You gonna try and do a sea of green or something?


----------



## 85cannabliss

thats right, only i think i may have started them a little early for them to be as small as id like, but i may just tie them down or top them.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Nah, I doubt they will get very big, honestly. Unless your seasons are completely different than ours. I would say 2ft would be pushing it.


----------



## 85cannabliss

well thats fine then, thats what i was after. thanks for that mate.


----------



## gottagrow_420

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> the 1st person to say 'i told ya so' so cheers. i knew sum1 would, it was just a matter of time. but you got to rememba this is my first grow, and im not exactly up to par on it all. this will just make me be alot more choosy when it comes to finding next years plots. we knew it was risky, but all we wanted to see was a proper plot, full. but it looks like that isnt gonna happen, not yet any way.


 
Well Im not going to say it... I will say you are very lucky individual in that they didnt call the 50 when they found the plants or snatch all of them. Life is live and learn so is growing and your lucky this happend in your first grow and you now have a life lesson. As long as you learn from this I see many exelent grows in your future. Good luck this year with what you got left. 
PS this thread is one of the ones I read most and waited for updates on thnx for the thread.


----------



## 85cannabliss

hi guys, i was up at 4 am this morning so i thought id jump on my bike and get a few pics of my plants in there new homes. hows about i start with the bagseeds. as you can see they dont look too healthy, but ithink thats due to the sudden movement. and the beast, well you can see she doesnt look like it has bothered her so much.


----------



## 85cannabliss

and then we have the early mistys followed by 1 with a durban and misty and then another durban that i still have hidden. as you know a friend has got 2 durbans so i havent got a pic of them yet, but hopefully ill be going up later today and ill get a few photos of them then. and finally my only remaining northen lights, the bastards, why couldnt they just leave the 1 that i knew was female. oh well, i hope this 1 is, so that i know whos took them when it goes on sale on the streets around here.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

They all look like they need some Nitrogen. What have you been giving them in the way of plant food?


----------



## 85cannabliss

ive been feeding them with IONIC grow, but ive stopped since the rain started, i dont want to overwater them you know? but as soon as the rain dies down a little i will be continuing there feeding regime. do you think they are ok after the move then? i was putting a few of the _slightly_ yellowing leaves down to stress.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Yeah, they look fine to me in that regard. They don't look to be in transplant shock. They just look hungry.


----------



## 85cannabliss

i sure hope the rain stops soon, i dont really want to give them too much liquids, cos thatll only suffocate them. and i dont want to give them a stronger, smaller dose, just in case it doesnt rain enough lol so catch 22 bites me in the arse once again lol do you think i could just give the biggest 1s some? even tho its been raining so much, and is due to rain for the next week or so.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> i dont want to overwater them you know?


Word of advice...it's nearly impossible to overwater outside. Burn with nutes, yes, overwater, no. The reason you can overwater indoors is because the roots are in pots or containers. Go on and give them a good dose of nitro and a lil iron probably couldn't hurt. Btw, looking good...love the beast!


----------



## yusukeshonen

bombudpuffa is right.


----------



## 85cannabliss

thank you BBP, ill be going early this week to feed them the IONIC grow regime i had set for them a few weeks ago. can any1 tell me how i could just give them a dose of nitrogen? i mean, the IONIC is ok, but if there is a higher nitrogen solution, then i would rather use that.
and about the iron, what does this do to your plants? and what can i use for this?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> thank you BBP, ill be going early this week to feed them the IONIC grow regime i had set for them a few weeks ago. can any1 tell me how i could just give them a dose of nitrogen? i mean, the IONIC is ok, but if there is a higher nitrogen solution, then i would rather use that.
> and about the iron, what does this do to your plants? and what can i use for this?


The best way I found to add a lil nitro is a worm castings or bat guano tea. Iron helps form chlorophyl for photosynthesis. You can usually find a vit b supplement with added iron or if you know a new mother I found the iron pills they use for anemia work great.


----------



## 85cannabliss

cheers again BBP, obviously time is of the essence so wormcastings are a nono, but i will look into bat guano, i know my local grow shop sells it, ill take a visit next time i got the cash together. and ill be going to a pharmicy for some iron tablets, what do i do just disolve them in water and feed it to my plants?


----------



## Hick

WoW! 85', you've managed to gain a lot of .."experience" in your first OD grow. Great job moving those survivors. They appear to have made the transition well.
  I question your apprehension to use the castings?... "time is of the essence"..*??* a castings tea should provide a fast and efficient sourcs of nutrients. In fact, with a forecast for several days of rain, simply adding a couple of inches of pure castings to the topsoil around your planys, should leech the plants with nutes pretty well. Worm castings are an EXCELLENT source of natural 'organic' nutes.


----------



## 85cannabliss

where do i get worm castings from? i thought you just started a compost heap and hope **** loads o worms find a good home out of it.


----------



## Hick

........a "good" nursery or horticultural supply store will carry them, but be prepared. I believe the last 30# bag that I purchased cost around $65. Smaller bags are availavle, but price per pound goes up, in smaller quantities.


----------



## 85cannabliss

yeah ive just found a place locally that sells plagron WC, but its a tenna for5 litres.


----------



## Birdman Burke

nice plants dude i wish
you the best of luck 
hope the smokes good 

take care


peace.


----------



## 85cannabliss

put it tis way if iget anything off this ill be happy, good, bad harsh or light on the throat, i dont really care, im smoking it so its all good.


----------



## Hick

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> put it tis way if iget anything off this ill be happy, good, bad harsh or light on the throat, i dont really care, im smoking it so its all good.


.......heee heee..yup! there is immense satisfaction from smokin' your 'very own' buds....and you have learned and gained loads of experience that can be applied next season to improve/increase your yield. 
"kudos"...


----------



## 85cannabliss

just a couple of pics of the healthiest of my babies, what d u think? first the beast, then a durban poison and the last is an early misty. the durban are supposed to be sativa dom, right? so how are the early misties growing taller than them? the durbans should be bigger, imo.


----------



## 85cannabliss

==edited==


----------



## Kupunakane

Yeah 85,
  I've got to agree with Hick. Nothing tastes as good as your own stuff finished and knowing that it is all your own time, and energy that you put out. I for one, plan on taking in my whole plant in one giant inhale, LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ReMiX

What up man, just giving you a pat on the back for you thread. Its helped me learn alot without having to learn the hard way. Good luck bro.


----------



## 85cannabliss

well i aint updating this grow now, there seems to bo no point in it, the person whos been taking my plants knows someone on another forum i have my grow on. so even if they havent gone yet, i know they wont be there much longer.

look out for the grow on my cuttings tho. they arent looking god today,but ill pull them round.


----------



## gottagrow_420

:**: :**: :**: 

Takes one heck of a person to take away someone elses hard work, money, and enjoyment of growing. Sorry you have to deal with stuff like that. BUT how exactly did they find your grow??? pics are of a small clearing in the woods as you said before. Did you show someone did your growing buddy tell someone how did it happen:confused2: :confused2: . This grow was great to read about but next grow I think you might want to spread the plants a little thinner. Have several plants in a gereral area but try to blend them in with natural plants. A grow like what you had this time would be exactly what I would have IF growing was legal and it was in my backyard and still I would want some guard dogs or I would end up sitting out back with the shotgun waiting for sticky fingers to come by. It was just blantly obvious what your grow was, sorry for what happend to you I really am it sucks. But there are three main rules to guerilla growing as I know it
1. Tell no one (all it takes is 1 person to take everything you worked on)
2. Keep gardens low key (Someone should have to look really hard for just one of your plants not stumble upon a small clearing with them lined up like tomatoes for the picking)
3.DONT TELL ANYONE (seriously it shoud be something you do yourself. A friend might not always be a friend I hear too many stories about friends having a falling out and someone either getting their crop taken or snitched on, Not worth it , may be more work for myself but for me it would mean much less anxiety and more yield for not having to split anything.


----------



## 85cannabliss

sounds exactly like my plan for next year  lol and will only be having 1 or 2 plants per plot. but thanks for the insite, and i think ive learned my lession now, in fact i know i have, so next time will be alot better, alot harder and alot of smoke richer  so this learning curve has been more like a round'a'bout than any thing. so i hope my next attempt is _hopefully_ gonna be a straight road ahead.

thanks GG, and ill be taking your advice with gratitude. c ya around mate 85C


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Keep your head up, 85. Everything will work itself out. Good luck on future grows.


----------

